# Global Averages Thread



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

This thread will be a list of people's global averages at certain events. Since the WCA doesn't know what your global average is, it can be kind of misleading when you look at someone's WCA profile. When I got a 15.03 average of 5, for instance, at Lawrence Spring 2015, I averaged 17 seconds. I even got a sub-12 single during that average. Post here and I will add you to a list of global averages (in the spoiler). Posting "sub-x" as an average will be assumed to mean "x" because "sub-x" can be ambiguous. Posts will be rounded off to a precision appropriate for the time. (1:03 -> 1:05, 13.6 -> 13.5, 8.93 -> 8.9)

*PLEASE REPORT MISTAKES TO ME. I DON'T WANT THIS TO HAVE ANY INFORMATION THAT IS INCORRECT.*



Spoiler: Information



*Cutoffs:*
If your average is within each segment then it will be rounded in a certain way.
<10 seconds: Rounded to 0.1
<20 seconds: Rounded to 0.5
<40 seconds: Rounded to 1
<5 minutes: Rounded to 5
<10 minutes: Rounded to 10
<20 minutes: Rounded to 30
>20 minutes: Rounded to 60

*Changes*
If you improve, you can post your improved average on the thread and it will be updated.

*People listed*
11 people are listed. They are:

JustinTimeCuber
TheCoolMinxer
GenTheThief
DGCubes
Hssandwich
Daniel Lin
Rcuber123
shadowslice e
Ordway Persyn
WACWCA
Iggy





Spoiler: 3x3




TheCoolMinxer: 9.0
Hssandwich: 9.7

Iggy: 10.0

WACWCA: 10.5

shadowslice e: 11.0

JustinTimeCuber: 11.5
Rcuber123: 12.5

DGCubes: 13.5
Ordway Persyn: 14.5

Daniel Lin: 16.0

GenTheThief: 16.5






Spoiler: 4x4




TheCoolMinxer: 37

Iggy: 40

Hssandwich: 45

WACWCA: 50

DGCubes: 55

Ordway Persyn: 55

Daniel Lin: 1:00

shadowslice e: 1:00

JustinTimeCuber: 1:05
Rcuber123: 1:15

GenTheThief: 1:15






Spoiler: 5x5




TheCoolMinxer: 1:15

Iggy: 1:25

Hssandwich: 1:35

Ordway Persyn: 1:45

WACWCA: 1:50

DGCubes: 1:55

JustinTimeCuber: 2:10
shadowslice e: 2:25

GenTheThief: 2:30






Spoiler: 2x2




WACWCA: 2.0

Hssandwich: 2.3

TheCoolMinxer: 2.7

Iggy: 2.8

Rcuber123: 3.2

JustinTimeCuber: 3.6
shadowslice e: 4.3

DGCubes: 4.5

GenTheThief: 4.5
Ordway Persyn: 5.0






Spoiler: 3x3 BLD




Iggy: 30

TheCoolMinxer: 1:05
Hssandwich: 1:10

DGCubes: 2:10
WACWCA: 2:40

Ordway Persyn: 3:30

Rcuber123: 4:45






Spoiler: 3x3 OH




TheCoolMinxer: 16.0

Iggy: 18.0

shadowslice e: 18.5

Hssandwich: 22

GenTheThief: 23

Rcuber123: 23

WACWCA: 24

Daniel Lin: 25

DGCubes: 33

JustinTimeCuber: 36
Ordway Persyn: 50






Spoiler: 3x3 FMC




Rcuber123: 30

Hssandwich: 32

TheCoolMinxer: 35

Iggy: 40

JustinTimeCuber: 45
GenTheThief: 45
Ordway Persyn: 45






Spoiler: 3x3 WF




TheCoolMinxer: 38

DGCubes: 1:05

GenTheThief: 1:10
Iggy: 1:30

Hssandwich: 1:50






Spoiler: Megaminx




TheCoolMinxer: 55

Iggy: 1:00

DGCubes: 1:15

shadowslice e: 1:30

Hssandwich: 1:50

Ordway Persyn: 2:05

GenTheThief: 2:15

JustinTimeCuber: 2:50






Spoiler: Pyraminx




DGCubes: 3.7

Hssandwich: 3.7

Iggy: 4.5

Rcuber123: 4.6

TheCoolMinxer: 4.7

JustinTimeCuber: 8.8
Ordway Persyn: 9.5

GenTheThief: 10.0






Spoiler: Square-1




Hssandwich: 13.0

Iggy: 14.5

TheCoolMinxer: 17.0

DGCubes: 20

shadowslice e: 28

Ordway Persyn: 35

JustinTimeCuber: 45






Spoiler: Clock




Iggy: 8.5
TheCoolMinxer: 9.8

Hssandwich: 14.0

DGCubes: 19.0

JustinTimeCuber: 45






Spoiler: Skewb




Hssandwich: 3.7
TheCoolMinxer: 4.4
WACWCA: 6.5

Iggy: 6.5

DGCubes: 7.5

Rcuber123: 8.0

Ordway Persyn: 9.5

JustinTimeCuber: 11.0
GenTheThief: 12.0






Spoiler: 6x6




TheCoolMinxer: 2:30

Iggy: 2:50

Ordway Persyn: 3:30

DGCubes: 4:00

JustinTimeCuber: 4:20
Hssandwich: 4:30

GenTheThief: 4:40






Spoiler: 7x7




TheCoolMinxer: 3:45

Iggy: 4:45

Ordway Persyn: 5:10

DGCubes: 5:40

JustinTimeCuber: 7:40
Hssandwich: 8:00

GenTheThief: 9:50






Spoiler: 4x4 BLD




Iggy: 2:45
Hssandwich: 6:00
TheCoolMinxer: 6:30






Spoiler: 5x5 BLD




Iggy: 7:00
TheCoolMinxer: 15:00
Hssandwich: 25:00






Spoiler: 3x3 MBLD




Iggy: 31
TheCoolMinxer: 8
DGCubes: 3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

3x3: 9.59
2x2: 2.99
4x4: 55.03
OH: 28.50
BLD: 5 minutes


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3: 9.59
> 2x2: 2.99
> 4x4: 55.03
> OH: 28.50
> BLD: 5 minutes



Added.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 7, 2015)

3x3- 11.9
4x4- 1:02:00
2x2- 2.8
OH-20.7
5x5-2:45:00
SQ1- 1:10:00
Skewb- 6.3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 3x3- 11.9
> 4x4- 1:02:00
> 2x2- 2.8
> OH-20.7
> ...



Added. Is there a correlation between being fast with Roux and posting on threads that ask about your speed? lol


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 3.2
3x3: 11.5
4x4: 50
5x5 1:45
6x6: 3:30
7x7: 5:30
OH: 18
WF: 1:30
Pyra: 3.5
Skewb: 6
Mega: 1:40
3BLD: 3:30
FMC: 40
Clock: 12
Sq-1: 26


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Added. Is there a correlation between being fast with Roux and posting on threads that ask about your speed? lol



i just posted cuz why not, and i think adam found this thread because he saw that i posted


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i just posted cuz why not, and i think adam found this thread because he saw that i posted



well yeah, obviously I didn't mean that seriously


----------



## Pryge (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 3.3
3x3: 11.7
4x4: 50
5x5: 1:42
6x6: 3:25
7x7: 5:45
Pyra: 4.6
Mega: 1:45
Skewb: 4.8
Clock: 12
OH: 20
Feet: 1:35
Square-1: 33
FMC: 40


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well yeah, obviously I didn't mean that seriously



lol i know but what i was really trying to say is that ADAM STALKS ME! HELP PLZ!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

Pryge said:


> 2x2: 3.3
> 3x3: 11.7
> 4x4: 50
> 5x5: 1:42
> ...



why is everyone faster than me! D:



PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol i know but what i was really trying to say is that ADAM STALKS ME! HELP PLZ!



lol


----------



## tx789 (Jul 7, 2015)

Currently
2x2: 4 I'm so including inconsistent 
3x3: 17.5
4x4: 1:10
5x5: 2:20
6x6: 4:40
7x7: 7:00
It's hard to say with the larger big cubes my global average.
Square 1: 41
Skewb: 8
OH: 31
Clock: ~20
pyraminx: 7.5
Megaminx: 2:30
With feet: 2:20 

I think that's everything. Some event like clock and feet it is hard to say what I average since I hardly do them and with big cubes it's hard to give a time rather than a range.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 2.8
3x3: 12
4x4: 58
5x5: 2:10
6x6: 4:30
7x7: 8:00
Mega: 2:28
Pyra: 3.7
Skewb: 4.2
3BLD: 2:30
OH: 26
FMC: 45
Feet: 1:50
Square-1: 38
Clock: 18


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 2.6
3x3: 10.6
4x4: 45
5x5: 1:35
6x6: idk lol, but I guess around 3:35
7x7: 5:10
OH: 21
Feet: 1:40 (when I used to practice anyway)
FMC: I don't FMC
Pyraminx: I think around 4.3
Megaminx: 1:12
Clock: 8.5 I think, not sure if I'm still anyway near this fast
Square-1: 19
Skewb: 6.3
3BLD: 43
4BLD: 3:20
5BLD: 7:30
MBLD: I can theoretically fit in 27 cubes in an hour, so that's 2.22 minutes per cube


----------



## giorgi (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 4.0
3x3: 11.4


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2-4.5

3x3-15.8

4x4-1:30

Pyraminx-12.8


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 7, 2015)

3x3: 15
4x4: 1:00
5x5: 2:10
2x2: 4.8
3x3 BLD: 2:10
3x3 OH: 40
3x3 WF: 2:10
Megaminx: 2:10
Pyraminx: 4.5 or so; sometimes less but sometimes more
Square-1: 45
Clock: 45
Skewb: 7-8, maybe just 8
6x6: 4:45
7x7: 9:00
MBLD: PB is 4/4; maybe 3/3 or so?

Some may be exaggerations because I don't practice them much, but I tried to get as many in as possible.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> 3x3: 15
> 4x4: 1:00
> 5x5: 2:10
> 2x2: 4.8
> ...



Thank you for ordering them in the same order as they are in my post. It helps speed things up.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3: 8.8
2x2: 4.10
oh: 15.1

not quite sure how accurate oh and 2x2 are since i rarely do them, none are stackmat all are on computer.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> 3x3: 8.8
> 2x2: 4.10
> oh: 15.1
> 
> not quite sure how accurate oh and 2x2 are since i rarely do them, none are stackmat all are on computer.



my gosh ur even more specialized than me.... "rarely do them" and sub 15.5 OH ok then... guroux is just that good.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> my gosh ur even more specialized than me.... "rarely do them" and sub 15.5 OH ok then... guroux is just that good.



i've probably done 50 2x2 solves in this year, so actually don't 2x2. i guess it's not really true that i don't do OH (probably about 200a week?), it's just my times vary like crazy, from sub 15 to around 16 so i'm not really sure where that OH number is, i'll start practicing again since you'll be on my tail in no time in OH i guess.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i've probably done 50 2x2 solves in this year, so actually don't 2x2. i guess it's not really true that i don't do OH (probably about 200a week?), it's just my times vary like crazy, from sub 15 to around 16 so i'm not really sure where that OH number is, i'll start practicing again since you'll be on my tail in no time in OH i guess.



I don't care *exactly* what your average is, but it is nice to get a close estimate.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i've probably done 50 2x2 solves in this year, so actually don't 2x2. i guess it's not really true that i don't do OH (probably about 200a week?), it's just my times vary like crazy, from sub 15 to around 16 so i'm not really sure where that OH number is, i'll start practicing again since you'll be on my tail in no time in OH i guess.



I remember you saying that you hate 2x2 and only do white and yellow xD. wot 50 solves this year is literally nothing. Dont worry, I will never catch you in OH. I just dont really want to put in the effort in the event. my only goal for OH is to get sub 20 so im not embarassingly bad compared to my 3x3 times.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I remember you saying that you hate 2x2 and only do white and yellow xD. wot 50 solves this year is literally nothing. Dont worry, I will never catch you in OH. I just dont really want to put in the effort in the event. my only goal for OH is to get sub 20 so im not embarassingly bad compared to my 3x3 times.



trust me, getting good at OH is really easy when you're already sub 10 and using the roux, at least just as good as cfop, maybe better for OH. all you have to do is strengthen fingertricks and don't screw up cmll, you'll be sub 20 easy.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> trust me, getting good at OH is really easy when you're already sub 10 and using the roux, at least just as good as cfop, maybe better for OH. all you have to do is strengthen fingertricks and don't screw up cmll, you'll be sub 20 easy.



exactly. I only want to get as far as I can with minimal practice. Sub 20 seems reasonable. I want to focus on 'other events' if u know what I mean. we should probably continue this over skype cuz its kinda irrelevant...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

I think I'm gonna practice 7x7 a bit tomorrow because a 9:00 average is really bad but it also should be really easy to improve upon, I could probably cut off a whole minute from my average just by doing an ao12. Heck I'll do the weekly competition as the last 5.


----------



## JamesDanko (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2 - 4.6
3x3 - 18
4x4 - 1:40
5x5 - 3:20
Skewb - 13
Pyra - 10
MBLD - lol like 1 point 
OH - 45
Clock - 40
FMC - 45
Mega - 2:20
3BLD - 8:30
WF - 5:15


I feel kinda slow now...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2 - 5.2
3x3 - 17
4x4 - 1:28
5x5 - 2:55
OH - 52
Pyra - 11
Skewb - 11
3BLD - 1:00
4BLD - 4:30
5BLD - 8:45
MBLD - Errr 16 points? (Average of my last 5 solves (terrible I'll improve it tomorrow))


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know my averages very well actually
probably something like
222 5.5
333 18.3
444 1:10
555 2:10
666 4:20
777 6:40
pyr 14.5
skw 13?
mega 3:30
OH 1:20 when I don't forget PLL
FMC 55
I can't do sq1 or bld yet, and I don't have a clock.


----------



## cashis (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3: 11.8
4x4: 1:05
OH: 23


----------



## Myachii (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2 - ~5-6
3x3 - 15.00
4x4 - 55.00
5x5 - 1:50
6x6 - 3:50
7x7 - ~6:00
OH - ~40
BLD - ~3:15
Pyraminx - 10.00
Skewb - 15.00
Megaminx - 3:00
Clock - 15.00
Feet - 1:20

Eh


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2: 3.3
3x3: 9.5
4x4: 42
5x5: 1:37
Pyra: 4.3
OH: 17


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3: 13.5
4x4: 55
5x5: 2:10?
2x2: 4.1?
3BLD: no clue, probably 1:40? I have a low success rate and don't do it often.
3OH: 24
3FM: 40?
3WF: 2:20
Mega: 2:50
Pyra: 10.5
Square-1: 50?
Clock: don't have one
Skewb: 8.1
6x6: only have 8 solves on Prisma, but the average looks like it's around 5:20
7x7: don't have one, but I did an 11 minute solve once, so... 11?
4BLD: one 24 minute success
5BLD: not yet attempted
MBLD: I can fit 10 in an hour but haven't ever got more than 3 points... average is about 1 point.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 8, 2015)

2: 4.5ish
3: barely sub-12
4: was around 50, not sure now.
5: was around 1:25, not sure now
6: was around 2:30, not sure now 
7: lol I don't have a usable 7x7
OH: 17
Feet: No
BLD: Never gotten a mo3 before but the singles I've gotten recently were sub-3
FMC: don't practice but I could probably manage sub-40
Skewb: sub-7
Pyra: sub 8.5
Mega: sub-2 when I bother to practice 
MBLD: idk I have 2 2/2 successes, 1 3/3 and 1 4/4
Sq1,clock,BigBLD: DNF


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

ehh just got around to adding four more to the list, but I will have to get the other three later.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2: 2.9
3x3: 10.4
4x4: 44
5x5: 1:25
6x6: 2:45
7x7: 4:40
OH: 20.5-21
3BLD: 1:35 (maybe)
Feet: 1:50-2:05
Megaminx: 1:02
Pyraminx: 5.2
Skewb: 5.2
Clock: 10.8
Square1: 35
4BLD: 9:30
5BLD: Not yet


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3: 24
4x4: 1:30
2x2: 6
OH: 45
Sq-1: 32
Skewb: 10


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2: 4.8
3x3: 17
4x4: 1:10
5x5: 2:25
6x6: 4:30
7x7: 7:10
OH: 40
FT: 10:00
Skewb: 11
Pyraminx: 8
Square One: 50
Megaminx: 3:00
3bld: 1:30
4bld: 9:30
MBLD: 7 points


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

I got a MBLD success 0/0 lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

Clock avg 10.8 isn't really ~12
Also: MBLD 5 points


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Clock avg 10.8 isn't really ~12


Oops typed 12 instead of 11 lol
In general when there are a lot of posts here it can be hard to get all of them right.



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Also: MBLD 5 points


Got it.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3: 13
4x4: 55
5x5: 1:50
2x2: 5
3BF: 1:50
3OH: 25
FMC: 40
Feet: 2:45
Mega: 2:00
Pyra: 10
Sq-1: 40
Clock: 14
Skewb: 8
6x6: 3:45
7x7: 5:00
4BLD: 20:00
MBLD: 7 points

Will update/add more as I improve.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2: 4
3x3: 12
4x4: 45
5x5: 1:25
6x6: 2:25
7x7: 3:30
Pyra: 6
Mega: 1:35
Skewb: 5,2
Square-1: 22
Clock: 10
OH: 21
Feet: 1:40
BLD: 2:15
FMC: 37


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3 19.27
2x2 6 ish
pyra 15 (just started yesterday)
FMC 38 (only done one)
5x5 4:20's


----------



## NeilH (Jul 8, 2015)

2x2: 7
3x3: 21
5x5: 4:00


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not going to post because then I'll have to come and update my results every time I improve.

And when everyone can't be bothered to update anymore then in a couple of years you'll just have a list of what people used to average


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

2 - 6.00
3 - 21.32
4 - 1:33.96
5 - 3:07.39
Pyra - 8.21
Skewb - 14.957
OH - 59.38
Mega - 5:40.91


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol, prepare to see some nub averages.
2: 8.11
3: 35.04
4: 2:30.83
5: 4:21.62 (but most of this was done with a Rubik's until I got my Shengshou, I'd say I really average around 3:50)
6: 8:16.63
7: 13:19.11
Meg: 4:33.34 (lolpalindrome)
Pyr: 8.98
Skoob: 19.43 (Kind of the same as 5x5, I did a part of this with a Lanlan Skewb. I probably average 15.)
Clock: 19.62
SQ1: 1:08.35
OH: 1:41.94
FT: 12:xx.xx because I am nub
FMC: 78.5. Again, because I am nub.
3BLD: I can't even
4BLD: nope.avi
5BLD: nopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenope
MBLD: Plis halp


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jul 23, 2015)

2x2: 3.8
3x3: 15.5
OH: 24.0
FMC: 45
4x4: 51
5x5: 1:50
7x7: 5:45
Square-1: 50
Megaminx: to much
Pyraminx: 9.0
Skewb: 3.9
Clock: 11.5
If an event is not on the list I just never ever do it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2015)

I average slo.slosloslo on 4x4


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3: 9.5
> 2x2: 2.5
> 4x4: 49
> OH: 24
> BLD: 3:00



Meh update i guess


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 24, 2015)

3x3:8.5
4x4:39
OH:15


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> 2 - 6.00
> 3 - 21.32
> 4 - 1:33.96
> 5 - 3:07.39
> ...



Sorry to be bothersome, but my 2x2 and 3x3 times weren't listed


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry that I haven't gotten around to adding a few of you, I'll get to that soon.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm kinda bored so I'd like to update my global averages.

2x2: 5.2
3x3: 15.5
4x4: 1:00
5x5: 1:46
6x6: 3:45
7x7: 5:25
Mega: 2:20
Prya: 9.5
Skewb: 10.5
Square-1: 49
OH: 55
3BLD: ~6:00
FMC: 45?

6 month bump btw.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 11, 2016)

2x2: 4.5
3x3: 13.2
4x4: idk I don't practise enough (<60)
5x5: see above: <2:50
Sq-1: 30
Mega: 1:40
OH: 21 (beat that ratio)


----------



## crafto22 (Mar 11, 2016)

2x2: 3.5
3x3: 10.5
4x4: 50
5x5: 1:45
Skewb: 4
OH: 25


----------



## mjm (Mar 11, 2016)

2x2: 4.0
3x3: 18
4x4: 1:15
5x5: ~2:15
6x6: ~6:00
7x7: ~9:00
Skewb: 13
Pyraminx: 12
OH: 36
Square-1: ~45


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

It's been a month or two or eleven, so let's see what you guys average now. For the sake of accuracy, all previous responses have been removed. I'm actually pleased with my progress. If Justinfromayearago was right, I have improved 2 seconds on 3x3, over a second on 2x2 (my favorite events) and also knocked off a bit of time from my other events.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 15, 2016)

2x2: 2.9 -> 2.7
3x3: 10.4 -> 8.8-9.1
4x4: 44 -> 37
5x5: 1:25 -> 1:15
6x6: 2:45 -> 2:30
7x7: 4:40 -> 3:45
OH: 20.5-21 -> 16
3BLD: 1:35 -> 1:05
Feet: 1:50-2:05 -> 38 (lol)
Megaminx: 1:02 -> 55
Pyraminx: 5.2 -> 4.7
Skewb: 5.2 -> 4.4
Clock: 10.8 -> 9.8ish
Square1: 35 -> 17
4BLD: 9:30 -> 6:30
5BLD: Not yet -> 15
MBLD: 8 Cubes
FMC: Not yet -> 35

Not that bad of a improvement 
Old times were from July 8th 2015


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue = Main event
Green = Getting into it
Red = I don't have one/I don't know how
Black = everything else

3x3 17.5
4x4 1:20
5x5 2:40
2x2 4.7
3BLD 10:00+ DNF
OH 23
FMC 45
Feet 1:20
Mega 2:45
Pyra 10
Squan --
Clock --
Skewb 12
6x6 5:20
7x7 Only solve I've done was a 9:49.03
4BLD --
5BLD --
MBLD --


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> 3x3: 15 *13.5*
> 4x4: 1:00 *56*
> 5x5: 2:10 *1:55*
> 2x2: 4.8 *4.5*
> ...



Here they are, edited in bold.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 15, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 2x2: 2.8 *2.3*
> 3x3: 12 *9.7 *
> 4x4: 58 *45 *
> 5x5: 2:10 *1:35 *
> ...


Most surprised about blind and square-1 improvements.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

3x3: 15.8
4x4: 1:00
OH: 24.5
3BLD: 35

How do global averages work for blindfolded events? at my "normal" 3BLD speed (35 seconds), I DNF around 50% of my solves. If I do safe attempts only (90% accuracy) I average 45. If I go yolo mode (10% accuracy) I average 30.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 15, 2016)

2x2: 3.2 (stackmatted)
3x3: 12.5 (not stackmatted)
4x4: haven't done 4x4 in a while but probably around 1:15
Pyra: 4.6 (stackmatted)
OH: 23 (not stavkmatted)
FMC: 30
BLD: 10% success rate 3:45 30% success rate 4:15 50% success rate 4:45 90% success rate 5:15
Skewb: 8 (stackmatted)
Feet: haven't done feet in a long time but used to average 1:25


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 15, 2016)

2x2: 4.5->4.3? (mostly based on CMLL improvement)
3x3: 13.2-11.2
4x4: idk I don't practise enough (<60)-><60???
5x5: see above: <2:50-> 2.20-30???
Sq-1: 30->28
Mega: 1:40->1:30
OH: 21->18.5
For 5 months that's not too bad considering I had about a month out for exams.

Other methods:
CFOP: 15
Petrus: 15
ZZ: 17
PCMS: 18
SSC: 18
3-colour redux: 25


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 15, 2016)

2x2: ~5
3x3: 14.5
4x4: 56
5x5: 1:47
6x6: 3:30
7x7: 5:10
Megaminx: 2:05
pyraminx: 9.5
Skewb: 9.5
Square-1: 35
OH: 50
3bld: 3:30 (30% accuracy rate)
FMC: 45


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3x3: 15.8
> 4x4: 1:00
> OH: 24.5
> 
> How do global averages work for blindfolded events? at my "normal" 3BLD speed (35 seconds), I DNF around 50% of my solves. If I do safe attempts only (90% accuracy) I average 45. If I go yolo mode (10% accuracy) I average 30.


That's mostly up to your interpretation, but I think you should use your "normal" speed where over half of your solves are successes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> OP


This thread will be a list of people's global averages at certain events. Since the WCA doesn't know what your global average is, it can be kind of misleading when you look at someone's WCA profile. When I got a 15.03 average of 5, for instance, at Lawrence Spring 2015, I averaged 17 seconds. I even got a sub-12 single during that average. Post here and I will add you to a list of global averages (in the spoiler). Posting "sub-x" as an average will be assumed to mean "x" because "sub-x" can be ambiguous. Posts will be rounded off to a precision appropriate for the time. (1:03 -> 1:05, 13.6 -> 13.5, 8.93 -> 8.9)

*PLEASE REPORT MISTAKES TO ME. I DON'T WANT THIS TO HAVE ANY INFORMATION THAT IS INCORRECT.*



Spoiler: Information



*Cutoffs:*
If your average is within each segment then it will be rounded in a certain way.
<10 seconds: Rounded to 0.1
<20 seconds: Rounded to 0.5
<40 seconds: Rounded to 1
<5 minutes: Rounded to 5
<10 minutes: Rounded to 10
<20 minutes: Rounded to 30
>20 minutes: Rounded to 60

*Changes*
If you improve, you can post your improved average on the thread and it will be updated.

*People listed*
9 people are listed. They are:

JustinTimeCuber
TheCoolMinxer
GenTheThief
DGCubes
Hssandwich
Daniel Lin
Rcuber123
shadowslice e
Ordway Persyn





Spoiler: 3x3




TheCoolMinxer: 9.0
Hssandwich: 9.7

shadowslice e: 11.0

JustinTimeCuber: 11.5
Rcuber123: 12.5

DGCubes: 13.5
Ordway Persyn: 14.5

Daniel Lin: 16.0

GenTheThief: 17.5






Spoiler: 4x4




TheCoolMinxer: 37

Hssandwich: 45

DGCubes: 55

Ordway Persyn: 55

Daniel Lin: 1:00

shadowslice e: 1:00

JustinTimeCuber: 1:05
Rcuber123: 1:15

GenTheThief: 1:20






Spoiler: 5x5




TheCoolMinxer: 1:15

Hssandwich: 1:35

Ordway Persyn: 1:45

DGCubes: 1:55

JustinTimeCuber: 2:10
shadowslice e: 2:25

GenTheThief: 2:40






Spoiler: 2x2




Hssandwich: 2.3

TheCoolMinxer: 2.7

Rcuber123: 3.2

JustinTimeCuber: 3.6
shadowslice e: 4.3

DGCubes: 4.5

GenTheThief: 4.7
Ordway Persyn: 5.0






Spoiler: 3x3 BLD




TheCoolMinxer: 1:05
Hssandwich: 1:10

DGCubes: 2:10
Ordway Persyn: 3:30

Rcuber123: 4:45






Spoiler: 3x3 OH




TheCoolMinxer: 16.0

shadowslice e: 18.5

Hssandwich: 22

GenTheThief: 23

Rcuber123: 23

Daniel Lin: 25

DGCubes: 33

JustinTimeCuber: 36
Ordway Persyn: 50






Spoiler: 3x3 FMC




Rcuber123: 30

Hssandwich: 32

TheCoolMinxer: 35

JustinTimeCuber: 45
GenTheThief: 45
Ordway Persyn: 45






Spoiler: 3x3 WF




TheCoolMinxer: 38

DGCubes: 1:05

GenTheThief: 1:20
Hssandwich: 1:50






Spoiler: Megaminx




TheCoolMinxer: 55

DGCubes: 1:15

shadowslice e: 1:30

Hssandwich: 1:50

Ordway Persyn: 2:05

GenTheThief: 2:45

JustinTimeCuber: 2:50






Spoiler: Pyraminx




DGCubes: 3.7

Hssandwich: 3.7

Rcuber123: 4.6

TheCoolMinxer: 4.7

JustinTimeCuber: 8.8
Ordway Persyn: 9.5

GenTheThief: 10.0






Spoiler: Square-1




Hssandwich: 13.0

TheCoolMinxer: 17.0

DGCubes: 20

shadowslice e: 28

Ordway Persyn: 35

JustinTimeCuber: 45






Spoiler: Clock




Hssandwich: 14.0

DGCubes: 19.0

JustinTimeCuber: 45






Spoiler: Skewb




Hssandwich: 3.7

DGCubes: 7.5

Rcuber123: 8.0

Ordway Persyn: 9.5

TheCoolMinxer: 9.8

JustinTimeCuber: 11.0
GenTheThief: 12.0






Spoiler: 6x6




TheCoolMinxer: 2:30

Ordway Persyn: 3:30

DGCubes: 4:00

JustinTimeCuber: 4:20
Hssandwich: 4:30

GenTheThief: 5:20






Spoiler: 7x7




TheCoolMinxer: 3:45

Ordway Persyn: 5:10

DGCubes: 5:35

JustinTimeCuber: 7:40
Hssandwich: 8:00

GenTheThief: 9:50






Spoiler: 4x4 BLD




Hssandwich: 6:00

TheCoolMinxer: 6:30






Spoiler: 5x5 BLD




TheCoolMinxer: 15:00
Hssandwich: 25:00






Spoiler: 3x3 MBLD




TheCoolMinxer: 8
DGCubes: 3


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 16, 2016)

2x2 2.0
3x3 10.5
4x4 52
5x5 1:50
Oh 24
Bld 2:40
Skewb 6.5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2016)

Might as well do this again
2x2: somewhere around 2.5-3.0 I think?
3x3: high 9 - low 10
4x4: 41-43
5x5: 1:23
6x6: 2:50
7x7: 4:45
OH: low 18 I think
FMC: don't do it, but I think high 30s
Feet: 1:30
Pyraminx: 4.5
Megaminx: 1:03
Clock: 8-9
Sq-1: 14-15
Skewb: 6.5
3BLD: low 30s
4BLD: 2:45
5BLD: 7:00
Multibld: I think I can fir 31 cubes in an hour, but not entirely sure


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

I feel stupid for bumping this thread and doing an MRFC at the same time as school starting up, as both threads require a lot of updating. I'll get Iggy's times in tomorrow morning, but I have to go to bed now. Yes, I'm human. Or am I?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I feel stupid for bumping this thread and doing an MRFC at the same time as school starting up, as both threads require a lot of updating. I'll get Iggy's times in tomorrow morning, but I have to go to bed now. Yes, I'm human. Or am I?



don't you know how to program? you could do that for MRFC results like in the weekly competitions
idk how to though


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> don't you know how to program? you could do that for MRFC results like in the weekly competitions
> idk how to though


I know how to program enough to make MRFC results easier to enter, but not enough to make an automatic entry system. Check out the results webpage, because a lot of programming went into making that table graphic. The one hard thing is sometimes people's averages that they give are .01 off, and although it calculates them automatically within the programs, if someone gets a 7.40 average on pyra with a 5.99 single, and someone else gets a 7.39 average with a 6.08 single, I need to manually check the average. Tonight I'm adding an automatic sorting feature.

Edit: *realizes that he had already entered Iggy's times as of his previous post in this thread*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2016)

You accidentely entered my clock times in skewb and I am not in the clock ranking yet 
(Skewb 4.4, Clock 9.8)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> You accidentely entered my clock times in skewb and I am not in the clock ranking yet
> (Skewb 4.4, Clock 9.8)


Why are you the only person I get wrong? [emoji14]


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 30, 2016)

Slight Updates

3x3 16.5
4x4 1:15
5x5 2:30
2x2 4.5
Feet 1:10
Mega 2:15
6x6 4:40


----------

